# How are those small sleeve hem labels sewed on?



## yuwmic (May 2, 2008)

I'm talking about the tiny labels that go on sleeve or sometimes on bottom of shirt. I know it's long label folded in half, but is it sewed top and bottom, just top? left and right? etc. How is it sewn?


----------



## mattyb (Mar 17, 2008)

Mine are just sewn along the top.


----------



## onesielady (May 1, 2008)

Many times they are folded in on the left and on the right and sewn down from top to bottom on either side. I've also seen them sewn completely all around, but I am not sure that is necessary.


----------



## stevendoyle (May 30, 2008)

they are supposed to be stiched just on the top but don't make the same mistake i did!

I wish I would of left more tag room on the the bottom of the tag, which becomes the inside of a shirt so that sewing it on would have been easier. It is very hard to catch the back of the tag!


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

I use a woven label that is .5 inches wide by 1 inch long and it does not tuck under. It has a heat seal backing so you can just use your heat press and do a few sleeves at a time. Much faster than sewing.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Parkwood said:


> I use a woven label that is .5 inches wide by 1 inch long and it does not tuck under. It has a heat seal backing so you can just use your heat press and do a few sleeves at a time. Much faster than sewing.


Where did you get your sleeve labels?


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

Texlabels. Lynn is the person who helped me. 951-278-8750. They did a very good job and quickly.

I originally ordered from Ancko but they could not make heat applied labels as narrow as I wanted. If I could have settled for .75 rather than .55 Ancko would have been considerably less expensive. 

Here's Ancko's contact:
[email protected]


----------

